# Life after kids



## GemGem (Mar 16, 2011)

Long story short...husband and I have three kids under 4. Moved to a new area, have no family and yet to establish a network of friends. Caught up with nappies, tantrums and whinning, We're starting to drift.

Any suggestions on how we can get our zing back would be great


----------



## Mulan4Peace (Oct 1, 2010)

You need to set time for each other. Your priorities have changed 4 years ago. It will continue to be this way unless you set some time for you and your husband to have date night, dinner, and etc.

Look someone up in the neighbor such as nanny.com or get to know some people in your neighborhood. Have a young girl around 16-18 years old come over on Saturday night. I'm sure you both could use some quiet romantic time alone like the good old days. Once a week or twice a month would really help bring back flare. Good luck!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

At one time I had 3 kids under the age of 5 and no money for babysitters. What do you mean by "drifting"?


----------

